# Plastic Wrap For Shingles



## smithna00 (Nov 11, 2014)

We buy purchase large quantities of unwrapped grade 2 shingles. Does anyone now where to purchase wraps for these? Or would you suggest just using plastic wrap like your local food market? We have been doing this, I just believe there is a better way to present a professional product.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

smithna00 said:


> We buy purchase large quantities of unwrapped grade 2 shingles. Does anyone now where to purchase wraps for these? Or would you suggest just using plastic wrap like your local food market? We have been doing this, I just believe there is a better way to present a professional product.


By trying to do this are you trying to pass these off as something more then they are? Which would also be unprofessional.


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

smithna00 said:


> We buy purchase large quantities of unwrapped grade 2 shingles. Does anyone now where to purchase wraps for these? Or would you suggest just using plastic wrap like your local food market? We have been doing this, I just believe there is a better way to present a professional product.


That's already a non professional product...


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

You can buy plastic shrink wrap material at wholesale. It heat shrinks and you can get it printed with your logo, information etc on it. I don't agree with these other comments. As long as you are selling no 2 shakes as no 2 shakes you are not deluding anyone.

Jesse
Elite Roofing
http://www.eliteroofingnw.com


----------

